# Dancing Lasha Tumbia



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

The Lady Gaga of Ukraine.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Interesting. He came in 2nd place in the Eurovision Song Contest 2007 contest.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Let's hear it for Lasha Tumbia!


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

I love this guy so much. I showed it to a friend a couple of weeks ago and now its just like spread through out my school. Wow, that would be the kind of trend i start.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I kept watching, thinking it must get better, but it didn't. I guess I just expected more dancing. Thank you for sharing. It's good to know what the trends are.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Jiffy Pop boobs.

I'm shocked by two things: THIS song made it to 2nd place and THIS is Dolce & Gabanna..OMG...


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hauntiholik said:


> Interesting. He came in 2nd place in the Eurovision Song Contest 2007 contest.


I guess there's no accounting for taste...

Pretty out there stuff, but to each their own. Thanks for broadening my horizons a bit.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Somehow the video reminds me of Sprockets:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I had so forgotten about Dieter! My youngest daughter just loved him.


----------

